# assassin snail food



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

I bought three assassin snails in late August to control the pest snails in my sons 10g tank, and they started to breed. At a quick count I saw over 100 of them in his tank today(still to small to sell) and in the last week they have eaten all the pest snails he had left. I was wondering what they would eat, other snails or fish food.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

the ones I have started eating the hikari algae flakes I was putting in for some algae eaters, I have also caught then on the zuchinni, sweet potato and shikaru shrimp food I put in the tank, and ofcourse they eat some of the algae, they don't seem to be picky


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

they will need animal protein. bloodworm works.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, how did you get you assassins to breed so well? I haven't seen any new assassin snails in my tank despite having had them since around May. 

Anyways, assassins are attracted to the smell of rotting things, so if you toss in a sinking pellet or wafer of some sort, they should be all over it within a few hours.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

They like brine shrimp pellets too. I also steal my friends pest snails so it's win-win!!


----------



## dabu (Jun 23, 2010)

I had the same thing happen just not nearley as many . I saw about 10 new assasins about 3 months after buying mine.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

do the assassin snails bother Apple snails?
I have so many pond/miniature red ramshorns that the are like granule of sand in my 15 gallon grow out tank for my juvenile plecos.

Difficult to pick out with 24" hemostats without crushing them<G>

But the African Cichlids do like the crushed ones.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

mikeike said:


> But the African Cichlids do like the crushed ones.


so do corydoras, SAE, loaches, white clouds...


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks,
I just happen to have 5 - 1 1/2 > 2" Julies in my grow out tank.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

I Don't know how I got them to breed so well, I guess it was maybe because the tank was so infested with pest snails. At any given time I can see about 20 to 30 eggs in the tank.

They seem to be eating sinking pellets good.

Thanks to all that replied


----------

